# How to enhance the user interface in VB.NET 2008



## renishb (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi techies..

I'm developing a application in vb.net 2008, I would like to have a stylish and "look and feel" appearance but Vb.net 2008 has only the dull windows XP interface. The GUI I would like have is similar to Win 7 glassy & Transparent interface or Android interface. Is it Possible have such Interface in my application, atleast is there any other way change my normal winXp Ui.???

Thank you


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

If you want to style a few components in this way, take a look at creating custom components. However it seems that you want to go all out with the styling, so if you are open to learning a new platform, take a look at WPF. It allows you to make the type of UI you want easier than Winforms.


----------



## renishb (Jun 24, 2011)

-Fabez- said:


> If you want to style a few components in this way, take a look at creating custom components. However it seems that you want to go all out with the styling, so if you are open to learning a new platform, take a look at WPF. It allows you to make the type of UI you want easier than Winforms.


Thank you Fabez for your reply. I'm using windows Xp sp3 operating system and visual studio 2008. Is it possible to implement WPF technology in my application?


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes it is possible to implement WPF technology, however it will require you to create a new project that supports this. After you've created the project you can port over any code as well as resources you had in the original application then start to customise your GUI. If you get stuck, feel free to ask.


----------



## renishb (Jun 24, 2011)

hmmm Okay fabez..
I'll try it out..


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

How's it going for you Renishb, is the Windows Presentation Foundation what you needed ?


----------

